# Garlic question



## GrantsKat (Jul 24, 2008)

Well I finally decided to try roasting garlic for the first time!!! The house smells wonderful, so I guess its going ok
Maybe I cut too much of the top off because I have a bunch of chunks left that i dont want to throw away.
Can I put those raw pieces in a ziploc or container and then in the fridge?
I googled but all they suggested was storing the garlic in wine or oil in the fridge, I dont want to do that. 
Thanks


----------



## Alix (Jul 24, 2008)

They dry out pretty fast, thus the covering in oil bit. You could try buzzing them in the food processor with some oil and then saving the paste in the fridge.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 24, 2008)

you can freeze it too.... 
when my garlic starts going I chop it up and freeze them in 1 TB lumps in the Glad Press n seal...
put the lumps on one sheet, put another sheet on top and press so they are individual packages... works for ginger and tomato paste well too.


----------



## mcnerd (Jul 24, 2008)

Ziploc bag and freezing is the recommended solution.  Do NOT store in oil as that only creates a breeding ground for bacteria.  

Worth reading: Garlic


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks!! I put it in the freezer.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 24, 2008)

I've read in many places that roasted garlic in oil can be a botulism hazard, like unroasted.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 24, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> Well I finally decided to try roasting garlic for the first time!!! The house smells wonderful, so I guess its going ok
> Maybe I cut too much of the top off because I have a bunch of chunks left that i dont want to throw away.
> Can I put those raw pieces in a ziploc or container and then in the fridge?
> I googled but all they suggested was storing the garlic in wine or oil in the fridge, I dont want to do that.
> Thanks


 
I hate wasting them, too, but I figure that isn't "_too_" much food to waste. I stick them in a plastic container in the fridge and try to use them up in cole slaw or something right away, within a couple days.

So...... besides making the house smell great, how'd you like the roasted garlic?
I bought one of those garlic roasters that was recommended to me and love it. So simple. Roasted Garlic Express - White : Target


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey pacanis thanks for asking!!! I think I goofed Im not sure what its supposed to look like, but the bottoms and sides of the cloves were very dark, and it tasted a little bitter. Im assuming I cooked it too long or cooked it on too high a temp.
Funny you should mention the garlic roaster, heres a pic of what I just found in my cabinet!! My Dad gave it to me a long time ago(it was my parents), I think its time to clean out my cabinets to see what else i can find
On what temp and for how long do you roast garlic?


----------



## pacanis (Jul 25, 2008)

It definitely shouldn't be bitter. Bummer.
I've only roasted garlic using a roaster like I posted, so have no idea about oven temps or times, but it looks like roasted garlic when it's done. The same outside, still white, and the cloves where they are cut are yellowish/beige. I roast mine in EVOO, so that may affect the color for all I know.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 25, 2008)

I go 425 for about 45 min...
Did you drizzle it with olive oil, salt n pepper?


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 25, 2008)

No S & P, just EVOO......I wrapped it in foil and then put it in a pan....I cooked it at 350-375 but Im not sure how long it was in it definitely wasnt more than an hour. Maybe I used too much oil, I dont know, I guess I will have to try again


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 25, 2008)

you can just send me the rejects.  
I will eat garlic in any state!


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 25, 2008)

LOL we ate it anywayI put it in a little diced tomatoe sauce with celery, carrots, onions & spinach, I just added a pinch of sugar, it really wasnt terrible, but definitely not like its supposed to be


----------

